# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  हो सकती है गुर्दे की समस्या

## Apurv Sharma

हमारे गुर्दों में बहुत सी सूक्ष्म रक्त वाहिकाएं होती हैं, जो रक्त को साफ करने का काम करती है। डायबिटीज़ के कारण अधिक शुगर की मात्रा इन रक्तै वाहिकाओं को नुकसान पहुंचाती हैं और धीरे-धीरे गुर्दा काम करना बंद कर देता है।
डायबिटीज़ के मरीज़ों को डायबिटिक नेफ्रोपैथी जैसी स्थिति से भी गुज़रना पड़ सकता है। हालांकि अभी तक इस बात का निश्चित रूप से पता नहीं चल पाया है कि कुछ मरीज़ों में ऐसी समस्याएं क्यों आती है। डायबिटिक नेफ्रोपैथी में डायबिटीज़ होने के साथ-साथ गुर्दे की क्षति होने लगती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है डायबिटिक नेफ्रोपैथी के लक्षण :-*आपको डायबिटीज नेफरोपैथी की जांच अवश्*य करवानी चाहिए| इस बीमारी से ग्रस्*त मरीज को अधिकतर समय थकान का अहसास होता रहता है। उसका किसी काम में जी नहीं लगता और न ही किसी काम करने की ऊर्जा ही उसमें रहती है।सिरदर्द की शिकायत डायबिटिक नेफरोपैथी के मरीज को होने वाली एक और आम शिकायत है। अगर आपको डायबिटीज है और आपके सिर में लगातार दर्द रहता है तो ।खराब हाजमा भी डायबिटिक का एक लक्षण है। यूं तो हाजमा कई कारणों से खराब हो सकता है, लेकिन डायबिटीज के मरीज की पाच*न क्रिया अगर सही प्रकार से काम नहीं कर रही हो, और ऐसी समस्*या लंबे समय तक बनी रहे, तो आपको बिना देर किए अपने डॉक्*टर से संपर्क करना चाहिए।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

* डायबिटिक नेफ्रोपैथी :-*

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है डायबिटिक नेफ्रोपैथी से बचाव :-*अगर आप डायबि*टिक हैं, तो इन समस्याओं के विषय में भी जानकारी रखें और संभावित जांच कराते रहें। कम कैलोरी वाले आहार लें और व्यायाम करें। हृदय समस्याओं से भी बचें। धूम्रपान और तंबाकू का सेवन बिलकुल ना करें। वज़न नियंत्रित रखें। डायबिटिक नेफ्रोपैथी से बचाव के लिए डायलिसिस जैसी प्रक्रिया या गुर्दा प्रत्यारोपण का सहारा तब लेना पड़ता है, जबकि गुर्दे पूरी तरह से खराब हो जाते हैं। हालांकि यह सुरक्षित प्रक्रिया होती है, लेकिन इनमें सावधानियां बरतनी बेहद आवश्यक हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

ये बात बहुत जरुरी सुचना है और इससे ध्यान से पढ़े की डायबिटीज से पीडि़त हर व्*यक्ति को किडनी संबंधी शिकायत भी नहीं होती। लेकिन, किसी के परिवार में अगर इस बीमारी का इतिहास रहा है, तो व्*यक्ति को इस बीमारी से ग्रस्*त होने की आशंका अधिक होती है।

----------

